# uvesafb (v86d) - not sign it works

## piom

I have followed instructions on http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Uvesafb#uvesafb and http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ and I have problem there is no sign that it works.

I mean in dmesg there is sign it is enabled, also in /sys it looks like uvesafb is working, and my nv geforce 4go 440 support 1024x768-32 it is laptop so by default 60Hz is used, but console runs in 800x600 mode. 

What is the problem?

uvesa is compiled into kernel.

I am using GRUB2:

```
menuentry "Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 (on /dev/sda2)" {

        insmod jfs

        set root=(hd0,2)

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 2fe...d

        linux /boot/kernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda2 ro video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

}
```

i dmesg it looks like this:

```

...

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-2.6.33-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda2 ro video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap      

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)                                                                        

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)                                                            

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)                                                              

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.                                                                                 

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.                                                                       

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0                                                                                                          

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0003fff0)                                                                         

[    0.000000] Memory: 1025420k/1048512k available (5490k kernel code, 22388k reserved, 2609k data, 568k init, 139208k highmem)            

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:                                                                                               

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfffe3000 - 0xfffff000   ( 112 kB)                                                                           

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)                                                                           

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)                                                                           

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)                                                                           

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc17ea000 - 0xc1878000   ( 568 kB)                                                                           

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc155cbff - 0xc17e929c   (2609 kB)                                                                           

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc155cbff   (5490 kB)                                                                           

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.                                                 

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=128, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1                                                    

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.                                                                                            

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:16                                                                                                                  

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25                                                                                                  

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled                                                                                                      

[    0.000000] Lock dependency validator: Copyright (c) 2006 Red Hat, Inc., Ingo Molnar                                                    

[    0.000000] ... MAX_LOCKDEP_SUBCLASSES:  8                                                                                              

[    0.000000] ... MAX_LOCK_DEPTH:          48                                                                                             

[    0.000000] ... MAX_LOCKDEP_KEYS:        8191                                                                                           

[    0.000000] ... CLASSHASH_SIZE:          4096                                                                                           

[    0.000000] ... MAX_LOCKDEP_ENTRIES:     16384                                                                                          

[    0.000000] ... MAX_LOCKDEP_CHAINS:      32768                                                                                          

[    0.000000] ... CHAINHASH_SIZE:          16384                                                                                          

[    0.000000]  memory used by lock dependency info: 3551 kB                                                                               

[    0.000000]  per task-struct memory footprint: 1152 bytes                                                                               

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT                                                                                              

[    0.000000] Detected 2400.207 MHz processor. 

...

[    1.132941] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5                                                                             

[    1.617166] Linux agpgart interface v0.103                                                                                              

[    1.630632] uvesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV17 () Board, Chip Rev A5, OEM: NVidia, VBE v3.0                                              

[    1.645482] uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f8a0                                                                         

[    1.645572] uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf8e5, set palette = c00cf96a                                                          

[    1.645694] uvesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03                                                                                                                                    

[    1.712758] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers                                                                       

[    1.712845] uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used                                                 

[    1.713853] uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536                                                 

[    1.716061] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0x90000000, mapped to 0xf8580000, using 6144k, total 65536k                                         

[    1.716193] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device                                                                                           

[    1.719462] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)   

```

----------

## Gankfest

Are you sure your kernel configuration is correct and you have something like v86d running at boot. It could just be your card, screen, or bios doesn't support that mode.

----------

## huckabuck

Did you recompile your kernel against the klibc and v86d libraries ? my line in grub is a little different ;

```
video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@60
```

In support for framebuffer kernel section do not have anything else checked in the support for framebuffer section except

```
 <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support   
```

And in the console dispay driver support section map the console to the primary display, framebuffer console rotation and i check off only the supported console fonts

----------

